# ZHUHAI | Huafa Hengqin Plaza | 212m | 45 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Huafa Group 华发集团






212米！珠海“华发横琴湾广场”最新动态


212米！珠海“华发横琴湾广场”最新动态,横琴,珠海,华发,横琴新区,珠海市




www.163.com









212米！珠海“华发横琴湾广场”最新动态


珠海华发横琴湾广场工程位于珠海市横琴新区荣粤道东侧、汇通七路南侧、荣珠道西侧、汇通六路北侧，总用地面积15213.42平方米，总筑面积146834平方米，地下室建筑面积48950平方米，地上建筑面积97884平方米，建筑高度212米，建筑功能业态包括五星级酒店、公寓和商业等为一体的城市超高层综合体，建成后将进一步提升珠海特区城市能级量级。




open-hl.toutiao.com























By charleszh31


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know what happened to the name you choose, anyway, here is the location: Huafa Hengqin Bay Plaza, Zhuhai - SkyscraperPage.com


----------

